# Your Speaker Setup



## Praetor

Well, what have ya all got?


----------



## Lorand

A good quality stereo is more than enough. I guess the helicopter is present in almost all movies just to feel the surround effect. The surround sound could have a justification only if the screen also surrounds you.


----------



## Praetor

Yeah... when I fire up my 5.1's I dont notice nor care for the added channels much as either I'm listening to music about 15 feet away (or in a different room) or I'm playing a game and moving around way to fast to benifit from surround sound (or hell, have the sound off so i can either listen to music or concentrate on the game or something)


----------



## ian

I cant watch DVD movies without surround sound, I became hooked when I saw the movie "What Lies Beneath" on a surround sound sytem and you could hear these water droplets in the bath tub, it was so realistic the sound. 
On my computer I have two crappy polk audio speakers which doesnt matter much since my computer is just about always on mute.


----------



## Grimulus

Let's clarify something.  I have 6 speakers.  not all of them work.  when i tried to install my mixer and all that crap windows didn't seem to find my soundblaster Live!
So yeah, just 2 work at the moment.  
It said something about my system not being able to find my soundblaster card.  anyone have any ideas?  I've looked everywhere but can't find an answer.


----------



## Lorand

I found an easy way to test the quality of an audio system without any measuring instrument: just put on some harpsichord music.
The harpsichord has a large spectra of harmonics, and when some of them are missing or atenuated then it sounds quite awful (like driving nails in your ears  ).
But when both the amplifier and the speaker have a (very close to) linear frequency response then the harpsichord-experience is amazing (almost like in live audition).


----------



## [tab]

Hmmm... sounds like a harpsichord in the Beatles "For No One", but I can't think of another single song that even remotely sounds like it has a harpsichord in it.  How uncultured...


----------



## Lorand

You can try this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00007EEKA/wwwlink-software-21/026-9190920-0214869
But Bach's and Mozart's music have also harpsichord parts, and they are more accessible.


----------



## kb1ghc

I have 2 speakers with a subwoofer, sounds really good.

oh yeah, i have a pair of headphones too!

next speaker system: 7.1 surround


----------



## Praetor

Headphones! I knew I forgot something in the polll


----------



## nomav6

I have 5.1 setup right now, but when I still lived at home, I had my comp. hooked up to a 1000w amp, running a 15" sub and two tens that set outside by the pool  but when I was indoors, I just swapped it out with some realy bad polks


----------



## AainaalyaA

i have just invested in a philips sensurround theatre system ... no more arido tweeting and breaking the music waves... its good - and for $100/-, a steal!

now i can even hear the nasal tones of french singers, the crystal clear harp and gregorian chant without having to kill myself! I wanted an Onkyo, but.... I'd have to specially import it and since I'm dreaming for a lappy... that would have to wait


----------



## pBEAR

5.1 THX Creative's and PC155s for gaming


----------



## RewtKidd

I have audio out going through a guitar amp  Muahahaha, beat that!


----------



## [tab]

I worked on a guys computer once... he had his computer running through a mixing desk into two huge amplifiers... hehe.


----------



## Lorand

How about plugging the audio-out in this monster:


----------



## kb1ghc

You actually get much better sound quality from tubes than transistors.


----------



## Lorand

That's correct. But a regular sound card's audio-out it's not exactly a pure sound. An ideal sound card would be built from tubes...


----------



## Praetor

They do have Tube based ASUS boards (or so some of my audiophille friends have told me ... i havnt validated nor cared to)


----------



## Lorand

I saw that board (in pictures), but I don't think it could make a difference, since the sound source is digital. And for an audiophile analog rules.  
A vynil record has much better sound than a CD, regardless of amplifiers. Only a DVD-Audio could come close to that sound...


----------



## Praetor

> A vynil record has much better sound than a CD, regardless of amplifiers. Only a DVD-Audio could come close to that sound...


Wouldnt it be a different story if the entire thing was produced digitally?


----------



## Lorand

The whole Universe is analog macroscopically (the quantum level has nothing to do with our perceptions). Therefore digital representations are just a faint approximation of reality. The only good thing about digital is noise reduction. But when it's about music, I'd rather go with a noisy analog recording...


----------



## Praetor

> The whole Universe is analog macroscopically (the quantum level has nothing to do with our perceptions).


Well duh i know THAT but a sound produced digitally, while perhaps not being able to be "perfectly" reproduced would be better reproduced digitally would it not? (i.e., suppose a define a sound by a mathematical formula) or would analog still be better?


----------



## Lorand

> a sound produced digitally would be better reproduced digitally


That’s correct. But digitally produced sounds have nothing to do with music (you just can’t perceive the performer’s feelings if he plays on a synthesizer).
Where are those good old days when the Queen stated on their records: "No Synthesizers were used on this Album"... 
The only synthesizer that could be used to perform art is the theremin:





which is, in fact, an analog device.


----------



## Praetor

> That’s correct. But digitally produced sounds have nothing to do with music (you just can’t perceive the performer’s feelings if he plays on a synthesizer).


It was more of a theoretical question  ... i cant tell nor care for the difference between mono and 7.1  ... if its loud its loud heehee


----------



## PC Technology INC.

If I add my 5.1 speaker system I'm getting this summer, I should have a 9.2 total

2 Monitor SPK
2.1 Altec Lansing XA3051 +
5.1 Altec Lansing XA3051


----------



## pc club guy

does the .1 mean that you have one channel or one sub?


----------



## Travo925

I go with headphones, either I am too cheap to go out and buy some nice bose speakers or I like the feeling I am in my own little computer world. I just plug my headphones on my head, blast my itunes, and i am set


----------



## Amma Wario

pc club guy said:
			
		

> does the .1 mean that you have one channel or one sub?



a sub

eg .5 would mean that the guy has 5 subs


----------



## Lorand

Amma Wario said:
			
		

> a sub
> eg .5 would mean that the guy has 5 subs


It's absolutely needless to have more than one sub. The low frequency sounds are captured by your lung and bones, not by your ear, so you can't detect the direction the sound comes from. So every extra sub is just waste of money...


----------



## Bobo

heeheehee, I just have those $5 2 speaker thing, and a nice set of headphones.  The speakers are really crappy, but that could be from being dropped on the floor too many times


----------



## Yeti

> It's absolutely needless to have more than one sub. The low frequency sounds are captured by your lung and bones, not by your ear, so you can't detect the direction the sound comes from. So every extra sub is just waste of money...


I don't agree with that.  Your correct about the low frequecies not being audible, but most subs are in the range of about 25-150 Hz and humans can hear down to about 65 Hz so subwoofers do put out in the audible range too.  There's also the fact that it takes more power output (volume) to hear low frequencies hence the A and C weighting scales.


----------



## tweaker

I have the Gigaworks S750 7.1 THX from Creative, it's their most expensive system but damn I don't like it at all and I'm gettin' rid of it soon enough. Creative choose to use a way to small bassport in the sub which cause alot of air turbulence & noise. This is just one of the things i hate about the system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It doesn't come close to Logitechs Z-680 5.1 THX which I had before, that was a high quality system I loved and by far the best one I've ever owned. I remeber it had at least twice as big port despite it's slightly less wattage on the sub. I think it had around a 4" port. It played every kind of music way better than this Creative crap, not to mention dvd's..


----------



## Blue

at the moment I've got a 4.1 set from Phillips which is a budget set but sounds rather nice. This week sometime I plan on picking up a budget 1.5 set (Logitech X-530 5.1) http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2,CONTENTID=9067 I feel that these will fit the bill nicely as I hate to spend lots on sound but still want the best quality sound for my buck .

Edit:

 Of course that would be a 5.1 set (not 1.5) LOL. I'll plug these of course into my old but trusty Soundblaster Live! sound card.


----------



## Bobo

Blue said:
			
		

> at the moment I've got a 4.1 set from Phillips which is a budget set but sounds rather nice. This week sometime I plan on picking up a budget 1.5 set (Logitech X-530 5.1) http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2,CONTENTID=9067 I feel that these will fit the bill nicely as I hate to spend lots on sound but still want the best quality sound for my buck .



Make sure you aint payin the retail $80 for them, I'm getting the same thing for $50 at  Compusa.com (I go to the actual store)


----------



## Blue

> Make sure you aint payin the retail $80 for them, I'm getting the same thing for $50 at Compusa.com (I go to the actual store)



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Praetor

> Thanks for the heads up


You can get Logitech Z640s for 60CAD  (MSN me and ill point them out )


----------



## tweaker

The 640's is a nice setup for the price.


----------



## Bigshow1030

*yeah*

I had only 2 speakers at one time until I got my surround sound and now I will never go back...........thank god for surround sound


----------



## Blue

> You can get Logitech Z640s for 60CAD  (MSN me and ill point them out )



Your set to away on msn ;-) so I'll ask here .. You suppose those are better then the Logitech X-530 5.1? I've not looked into them but the reviews for the 530's where promising. I've not picked anything up yet but want to soon.

Edit:

I've noticed that they have the z640's at the same place I was originaly going to buy them (prob. not now though) and they where actualy cheaper but still $74. where as the x-530's where $82. Also looked real quickly and they seem to be around the same catagory as far as speakers go. Is there really that much difference between them?


----------



## Praetor

> Your set to away on msn ;-)


Next time msg anyways, that's what automatic reply's are for 



> You suppose those are better then the Logitech X-530 5.1?


I dont like the shape 



> Is there really that much difference between them?


Personally I'd go for the 640s (and i did, made this choice myself a few months back) but thats becasuse i found the 530s non-aethetically pleasing


----------



## Blue

> I dont like the shape



Ouch! LOL I actualy loved the shape.


----------



## Funzo6785

*I have 2.1*

i have a nice 2.1 speaker system, and to me, even that delivers great surround effects to me atleast.  I have heard 7.1 surround sound on a T.V, and while it is amazing, I find it very unnecesary.


----------



## dansilva

i have Mission 780 speaker package (home cinema) with Yamaha RX-V650 Reciever, good sound quality.specially with movies.


----------



## 691175002

Surround is only worth it in games and dvd's.  I will get 7.1 as soon as they can make wireless speakers but for now I am on 5.1.  I can play much better in games with surround as I can pick out where every shot is comming from!


----------



## Geoff

I have the Logitech Z-5300 5.1 surround sound 280watt speaker setup


----------



## backseatgunner

I have two nearfield monitors for mixing and recording, a 5.1 nearfield for gaming, and a 6.1 surround wired throungh my walls for watching movies and listening to music. Pure secks.


----------



## lynx6200

I like altec, been using a pair of those, 2.1, but when I get the chance Im hooking up to a onkyo stereo with sub and 5.1 paradigm speakers.


----------



## Cache

I have mine hooked up to a Sony TA-VE110 5.1 surround amp, with a Sony SA-W110 subwoofer (with built in pre amp). Not the most expensive kit in the world but its sounds fantastic IMO.


----------



## pc club guy

Bang! Boom! Driving around with my Rockford Fosgate 12 inchers and 2X400watt amps!! cant beat that, aux input on my mp3 player (dash) connect that from your laptop and Boom! music for days!  High Fidelity sound!          < i wish!, i just have home speakers and laptop speakers


----------



## The Astroman

Do you guys know of a wireless adapter that I could plug in my rear speakers and plug the other ones in the SUB (it controls everything)?


----------



## evilxp2800

i cant have more than 1 Set of speakers my Bro Nicked my C-Media 5.1 or 7.1 Sound Card but i may nick it back and put the Crappy Sound Card in that i have While hes at school Muuuuuhaa


----------



## mega10169

Well I have a booming 5.2 setup which includes a 500 watt Pioneer 5.1 amp, a pair of 200 watt towers in the front, a pair of 60 watt surrounds, a 35 watt center and a pair of 10" 200 (or more) watt car subs.


----------



## MasterGooby

I have a Logitech Z-2300 2.1 setup.  It's nice.  I got 2.1 cause I have an apartment and not much room.  But it still manages to make the neighbors angry, so i'm happy!


----------



## LittleHoov

Aopen Cobra AW850D 5.1/6 channel sound card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829117107 

and a set of Logitech Z-640s

works for me


----------



## Bunchofstuff

this might be cheating but i got a 5.1 surround, just ran the 2.5mm jack into the rca audio inputs on my 500watt theater surround


----------



## tweaker

I'm running the Z3e 2.1 setup from Logitech since a couple of weeks, I'm very satisfied with the sound.

Games, music & dvd's all sounds great.


----------



## Ku-sama

http://photobucket.com/albums/b213/Ku-sama/Surround sound/


----------



## SFR

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> http://photobucket.com/albums/b213/Ku-sama/Surround%20sound/


 
That might be the worst "looking" setup I have ever seen...


----------



## Ku-sama

car subs hit harder, i have car tweeters as my left and right speakers ad they are 3 way speakers and have better highs, center channel is by Difinitive which is basically Bose, rear tweeters are Acustic Research, and rear center is by Road master, which for $15 doesnt sound so bad at all


----------



## SFR

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> car subs hit harder, i have car tweeters as my left and right speakers ad they are 3 way speakers and have better highs, center channel is by Difinitive which is basically Bose, rear tweeters are Acustic Research, and rear center is by Road master, which for $15 doesnt sound so bad at all


 
I never wrote a word about how they "sound"...


----------



## Ku-sama

yeah, true, it sounds really nice, but i need an amp for the subs :S they are only getting about 120 watts a peice


----------



## Vav00m

*In The Living Room* 
Reciever - Harman/Kardon AVR-635
Digital Projector - Hitachi PJ-TX10
Speakers (Front) - 2 x Jamo E875 [black ash]
Subwoofers - 2 x Dahlquist 12" QX-300SA
Speakers (Surround) - 4 x Polk Audio RM6005
Speaker (Center) - Jamo E8 Center [black ash]

*In The Kitchen* 
TV - RCA 36"
DVD Player - Hitachi DV-P325U
Receiver - Panasonic SA-XR25
Speakers (Surround) - 3 x Jamo A 305
Speaker (Center) - Polk Audio RM6005 Center
Speakers (Front) - 2 x Paradigm 3se Mini
Subwoofer - Polk Audio PSW202 10"

And I have three more surround sounds, one with a Yamaha 6.1 reciever and Sony speakers, one with a Sony 5.1 reciever and JBL speakers, and the other with a really low-end Samsung 5.1 reciever and the matching Samsung speakers. 

Whuddya think?


----------



## diduknowthat

family room: 5.1 home theature system with a busted amp...ok that's bad

Computer: Creative 5.1 speaker system. Really nice, i love them


----------



## skidude

Old PC- 2.1 ( Dell piece of crap)

New- 5.1 (sooooo much difference)

Anyway, 5 speakers and a woofer is plenty for me.


----------



## Geoff

Logitech Gaming Headset
Z-5300 280Watts 5.1 computer speaker setup
Insignia 1000Watt 6.1 home theater system (currently hooking up to pc)


----------



## robina_80

2.1 all the way whats the point having louds of speakers everywere more speakers means more wires and i hate wires and anyway i dont really care about surround sound


----------



## mega10169

Well I've updated my speaker setup:








 
In the first is the subs 10" and 8", front left and center; the car sub isnt hooked up right now. Those are the surrounds in the second and the last is my amp and PC and whatnot. It's quite messy right now.


----------



## Ku-sama

mega10169 said:
			
		

> Well I've updated my speaker setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the first is the subs 10" and 8", front left and center; the car sub isnt hooked up right now. Those are the surrounds in the second and the last is my amp and PC and whatnot. It's quite messy right now.




you should put hat sub near your couch, more vibration to feel that way, point the actual woofer cone at the frame


----------



## mega10169

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> you should put hat sub near your couch, more vibration to feel that way, point the actual woofer cone at the frame


I'll try it if ever hook up the sub.


----------



## Ku-sama

its worth it, i can feel my 12" sony all of the time riding the lows


----------



## Vav00m

a sub is almost crucial these days to enjoy a new movie on dvd.. with the proper setup and speakers, a sub can really add to the experience!

I can feel my dual 600w Dahlquists quake from a mile away, highly recommended!

*Regular price:* $1000 each.
*On sale:* $750 each.
*Cost to the store:* $450.
*Getting the open box demo model:* $700 for two ($350 each)
That first phone call regarding paintings falling off your neighbors walls due to excessive bass: *priceless.*


----------



## Geoff

I just went to bestbuy, bought a Insignia 1000Watt 6.1 stereo system, sounds excellent! much better buy then getting pc speakers (wish i knew that before buying my $200 Z-5300's) lol.  Only use it for music tho.


----------



## SFR

Vav00m said:
			
		

> I can feel my dual 600w Dahlquists quake from a mile away, highly recommended!


 
My room is 11' by 14'...  I will stick with my Infinity CSW-10. This is a true quality sub.  This actually delivers a deep, rich sounding bass when I am listening to music while NOT destroying my ear drums.... and when I am in the mood to wake the neighbors... it gets the job done.


----------



## mega10169

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> http://photobucket.com/albums/b213/Ku-sama/Surround sound/


I was just looking at how the Xplod sub was ported and its not good. What you should do is buy a premade ported box or sealed one because with the box your using right now the sub would be loseing a lot of bass and sound.


----------



## Ku-sama

like i have said before, they arent getting too many watts anyways... and besides, i have two sealed and 2 ported for the two diffrent bass hits


----------



## shupola

i like my integrated laptop speakers  , but voted for headphones because most of the time my girlfriend is yelling at me to turn it down.


----------



## Blue

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2,CONTENTID=9486

My babys . I can peel the plaster off the walls if I so do desire.


----------



## Geoff

i bet my stereo is better   lol


----------



## SFR

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> i bet my stereo is better  lol


 
i bet my stereo is better  lol






....uhhh this could go on forever.  How about we stop the "Everything you can do I can do better" song and dance routine  ..okay?


----------



## Ku-sama

well  mines better


----------



## SFR

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> well  mines better


 
This thread has been inactive for two months... and this is what you decide to add to the conversation?

...pathetic.


----------



## spacedude89

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> well  mines better



Pfft, mine would pwn yours!


----------



## Ku-sama

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> Pfft, mine would pwn yours!



WANNA GO!??!?!?!?!?! lol, i just said it cause someone else started it, i decided id join in for fun, now, lets see a system to brag about!!!!


----------



## dragon2309

OMg, please stop, i might have to kill myself, lol


----------



## spacedude89

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> WANNA GO!??!?!?!?!?! lol, i just said it cause someone else started it, i decided id join in for fun, now, lets see a system to brag about!!!!









eh? WHAT NOW!!!!


----------



## mrjack

A system to brag about is the Leamon Sound Device, 24 ear bustin' channels. Here's a link to Roy Leamon's site, http://meaninglessdrivel.com/whatisthelsd/
Would be pretty nice but useless due to the fact that it's nearly impossible to find any media that uses 24 channels. Would be nice for a recording studio though.


----------



## LongLiveTheRepublic

its all about the *5.1* baby!!


----------



## P11

5.1 Surround Sound. Sony Audio/Video center amp, 2 16 inch(height) bookshelf (PA) speakers, along with a center console of 3(PA), 1 center, 2 small side. Total System Power: 500watts


----------



## Blue

Well since someone had to ressurect this thread.



> i bet my stereo is better  lol



I don't care! .


----------



## Motoxrdude

I am using a custom 3.1 speakers. Sounds crazy and it is. Im not sure how long it is going to last though. My right channel somehow broke so i soddered the right speaker into the left speaker wire, then i said heck with it, add another speaker, so i did, and threw it behind my monitor. It sounds great, clear at high volumes, just not sure how long its going to last. Maybe this is putting way to much resistence on the amp, who knows. But i am currently looking on line for new speakers. Also, would a 7.1 speakers work on my creative 5.1 live sound card? Would all the speakers work?


----------



## epidemik

I havent upgraded from my old 2.1 speakers. I got them about 7 years ago and they still sound fine to me. Im not quite sure what kind they are. The brand is Altec Lansing.


----------



## lander1107

Hi, i have 9 speakers playing in 7.1 surround system.


----------



## SFR

lander1107 said:
			
		

> Hi, i have 9 speakers playing in 7.1 surround system.


 
left front (1), center (2), right front (3), left surround(4), right surround (5), left rear (6), right rear (7), sub(8).... how does that equal 9?


----------



## lander1107

SFR said:
			
		

> left front (1), center (2), right front (3), left surround(4), right surround (5), left rear (6), right rear (7), sub(8).... how does that equal 9?


 I have sound from tv also. My computer is connected to the tv.


----------



## s_m_w_d

I have 2.1 and another 2.2 (there run together to form 4.3 system) in my room and then downstairs I own a 5.1 surround sound! im also thinking about getting a db metre just to see how loud it is but you know when the walls sake it must be good!


----------



## lee101

i have 4.1, monitors built in speakers acting as front speakers then my 2.1 sets acting as rear speakers, very loud when turned up fully 

Lee


----------



## mrjack

lee101 said:
			
		

> i have 4.1, monitors built in speakers acting as front speakers then my 2.1 sets acting as rear speakers, very loud when turned up fully
> 
> Lee



You should hear my sound system at full volume, your ears would bleed. But, seriously it's f***in loud. I usually have one pair of speakers set at 3/32 and the other pair at about 45% and the subwoofer (guitar amp) at less than 1/4 of the max volume. Plus I have a boost pedal to make it even bassier and make it a bit louder.


----------



## i.Angel

Love my Logitech 2.1

For $40 bucks I did not go wrong, considering that they were originally priced at 85 USD 

Great sub... plenty of bangs and booms  even with the bass completely turned down!


----------



## Chris Chan

I have a 4.1 Altec Lansing system with my Dell, 2.0 Yamaha on my cellie 1.7.


----------



## Bobo

When I originally voted, I put headphones, but I actually have Logitech 5.1.  And I love it.


----------



## The_Other_One

Currently at school, just my crummy laptop speakers.  At home, I have a pair of very high quality 3" full range speakers, then a 10" sub when I need some thumping


----------



## Jet

I have 5.1 in the living room, all normal speakers w/ 15" drivers, my room, a mix of 6.1 in stereo (all left and all right are the same) I made for $20 out of stuff people gave me for free that half works. sounds great. My computer has a 5.1 X-530 system, I'm blown away with the bang for the buck.


----------



## b182tm

X-530's, 5.1  Pretty decent speakers.


----------



## s_m_w_d

everyone go out a buy a db metre and we will see who's the the loudest 

Threshold of hearing 0 dB

Motorcycle (30 feet) 88 dB

Rustling leaves 20 dB

Foodblender (3 feet) 90 dB

Quiet whisper (3 feet) 30 dB

Subway (inside) 94 dB

Quiet home 40 dB

Diesel truck (30 feet)100 dB

Quiet street 50 dB

Power mower (3 feet)107 dB

Normal conversation 60 dB

Pneumatic riveter (3 feet) 115 dB

Inside car 70 dB

Chainsaw (3 feet)117 dB

Loud singing (3 feet) 75 dB

Amplified Rock and Roll (6 feet)120 dB

Automobile (25 feet) 80 dB

Jet plane (100 feet)130 dB


----------



## suprasteve

I think I'm going to bump some post from like 2003 just to see how many people post to it, anyways, I've got the creative megaworks 6.1


----------



## mrjack

Here's a list of speakers to buy if you have lots of money and you want great speakers

7xGenelec 8030A 3570€ (510€/speaker)
http://www.genelec.com/ht/tuotteet/8030a/8030a.php
http://www.genelec.fi/ht/tuotteet/8030a/8030a.php?spec=1&product1=5

Genelec 7060A (subwoofer) 1637€
http://www.genelec.fi/ht/tuotteet/7060a/7060a.php
http://www.genelec.fi/ht/tuotteet/7060a/7060a.php?spec=1&product1=12

But it seems these aren't available in the US.


----------



## s_m_w_d

108 db subs I like!


----------



## WeatherMan

I have a set of Philips 5.1 speakers in my center and surround ports with all 5 sattelites and sub working, and in the front port i have a set of logitech 2.1 speakers  so I have 7sattelites and 2subs working together


----------



## Zedicus

I have 5.1 speakers, but I never really get a chance to enjoy them because I'm always playing World of Warcraft.  I don't believe that game has true surround sound audio.  

I think that surround sound is only good if your playing a FPS that supports it or for your home entertainment center for DvD's/TV.


----------



## SFR

lander1107 said:
			
		

> I have sound from tv also. My computer is connected to the tv.


 
First of all, 7.1 means 7 speakers and a sub (.1 = the sub) so your tv has two speakers?

... if you have a quality 7.1 why ruine it with a crappy tv speaker?



Everyone needs to realize quality over quantity... a high quality 2.1 can still blow away an average 5.1 or more speaker setup...

anyway, I have yet to see anyone with a better system than mine... make one up if you'd like!


----------



## lander1107

My t.v. set is not so old an it has Nicam Stereo, good quality EQ and AVL function i use it most to play with my playstation 2. I often use headphones too.


----------



## ceewi1

I have a (reasonably cheap) 4.1 system, but usually end up using headphones so as not to annoy anyone else in the house!


----------



## Ku-sama

SFR said:
			
		

> anyway, I have yet to see anyone with a better system than mine... make one up if you'd like!


 
SFR, how could you say this? i have a 1200W setup? 6.4? 4x12" subs? 3-way car speakers as my front two speakers for lots of tonal range, car subs for deep ass lows? 4-way difinitive center channel? 4-way Road Master rear center channel?


----------



## Jet

roadmaster.


----------



## Rambo

@SFR: I have a 70.10 setup! 

Hehe, only kidding, I have a total of 7 speakers and 1 sub, but it is used as a 5.1... I love it...  It was a Tsunami 5.1 P-5100 (not the best, i know), and I added in two extras...


----------



## SFR

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> SFR, how could you say this? i have a 1200W setup? 6.4? 4x12" subs? 3-way car speakers as my front two speakers for lots of tonal range, car subs for deep ass lows? 4-way difinitive center channel? 4-way Road Master rear center channel?


 
Ku-sama, I saw your setup in another thread a while ago and while it is quite powerful, quality wise, your sound system just does not add up.  You are most likely just blasting music for the sake of it.  I like to listen to music just below detroying my ear drums...  While my sub only produced 650W, it does so with incredible clarity and incredible lows... Also, the center speaker, floor speakers and satellites allow me to enjoy my favorite genre of music , progressive/psychedelic rock.

I dont want to sound like a pampas ass who thinks he has the greatest system (I was being facetious in my previous post) because my sound system is far from top-of-the-line... but I do enjoy quality of sound and not just ground shaking bass.


----------



## Ku-sama

my bass is far from distorted, my highs are far from statically, my speakers in total handel 3000~w, they are underpowered, yet decently close to RMS. now, im not dissing your system, i have heard some nice ass computer systems that are as full blown as mine (mostly klipsch, logitech, and creative) but all that i have tested dont touch it... only thing came close was the Logitech 5500s, which was nice, but not as much bass, but had the same clarity


----------



## SFR

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> my bass is far from distorted, my highs are far from statically, my speakers in total handel 3000~w, they are underpowered, yet decently close to RMS. now, im not dissing your system, i have heard some nice ass computer systems that are as full blown as mine (mostly klipsch, logitech, and creative) but all that i have tested dont touch it... only thing came close was the Logitech 5500s, which was nice, but not as much bass, but had the same clarity


 
You know I do not have a "computer" system..... I've touted my Infinity Primus System and Harman/kardon receiver since I joined this forum...


----------



## Ku-sama

got any amps on that? bet it sounds pretty sweet


----------



## SFR

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> got any amps on that? bet it sounds pretty sweet


 
Its not a car system.... and not loudspeakers...


My receiver puts out a continuous 115 watts per channel 20Hz - 20kHz at 8 ohms... real quality and plenty of power for a system in an 11 by 14 foot room.


----------



## Ku-sama

i have a nice ass amp on my stereo in the other room, ad its a regular stereo, but its crazy ass stereo, ment for loud ass music, mines ment for home theator.. but yeah, a home theator system like mine is overkill in my room, its being held back... yours is nice, im in a 12x12, so im squared.. but hopefully moving into a bigger room (12x14) and ill have it setup lengthwise and maybe buy a new reciever that supports 8.1 insted of 6.1, so when i move out i have something more "future proof".... i know my system looks "rigged" but truly sounds better then it looks.. your system is great, id like to compare side by side with that, its gotta be killer


----------



## holyjunk

logitech z-5300 5.1 is the best and less hassle
 i think


----------



## Bobo

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> logitech z-5300 5.1 is the best and less hassle
> i think



I definitely agree with this.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Bobo said:
			
		

> I definitely agree with this.



me three.


----------



## SFR

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> logitech z-5300 5.1 is the best and less hassle
> i think





			
				Bobo said:
			
		

> I definitely agree with this.





			
				MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> me three.


 
I will have to disagree with you guys... the speakers are cute and are better quality than the stock computer speakers, but they are still computer speakers and in my oh-so-humble opinion, are no match for a true home stereo system.


----------



## Geoff

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> me three.


Me four.




			
				SFR said:
			
		

> I will have to disagree with you guys... the speakers are cute and are better quality than the stock computer speakers, but they are still computer speakers and in my oh-so-humble opinion, are no match for a true home stereo system.


Have you used or heard the z-5300's before?  Theres no bass-thumping like a $2000 car system, but it's extremely nice for the price.


----------



## Dr Studly

me five


----------



## SFR

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Have you used or heard the z-5300's before? Theres no bass-thumping like a $2000 car system, but it's extremely nice for the price.


 
Yes I have. And after spending much more than $2000 on my home stereo system there is NO WAY I could listen to music and watch movies with ANY pair of logitech computer speakers...


----------



## holyjunk

SFR said:
			
		

> Yes I have. And after spending much more than $2000 on my home stereo system there is NO WAY I could listen to music and watch movies with ANY pair of logitech computer speakers...


O COME ON (*^%^(*&)*_)( hee he anyways whatever opinion is opinion but i (gonna get louder) thINK THEY ARE AWESOME AND I LOVE THEM SO DONT DIS THEM CAUSE i think they can here u so good day


----------



## Altanore

I love my logitech X-530 Speakers... sound is just awesome, especially for the price I got them at.  Comes with a mega subwoofer though.. whole house shakes if I turn them up loud.


----------



## fade2green514

yea actually with a half-way decent soundcard i can't stand not having 5.1 audio while playing games... you can HEAR THE GUYS BEHIND YOU and in whatever direction!  its really nice in any fps game


----------



## Geoff

SFR said:
			
		

> Yes I have. And after spending much more than $2000 on my home stereo system there is NO WAY I could listen to music and watch movies with ANY pair of logitech computer speakers...


Notice how i said "They are excellent for the price", they obviously dont compare to a $2000 home stereo system, but for under $200 the price is irresistable.


----------



## jjsevdt

nothing fancy, just some altec 5.1 speakers


----------



## Bobo

OK, I changed my setup again.  I now have 11 speakers (including the X-530s )

and it sounds soooo cool


----------



## SAAER45

Logitech X-530's


----------



## ABonel33smidget

I have some cheap 20 dollar speakers from wali-world, that humm when you turn them up


----------



## Motoxrdude

LOL i have 2.3. I have two midrange-high range speakers and 3 8" subs


----------

